# Anybody try a Kingfisher?



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Has anybody used a Kingfisher by Mainstream? They sell them at Bass Pro Shop for $429.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I bought one at BPS last Sat. and fished it on Sun. It's a nice stable ride that tracks well and I didn't have any problem keeping the pace with other Yaks that were being fished nearby. Can't say much for the fish-catching ability but that's up to the Angler  

I bought the Yak with a $60.00 paddle and signed-up for their MasterCard deal which gave me 10% off both and basically the paddle for free. 

I've still got some rigging to do, extra rod holders in front and an anchor system but they come ready to fish as is. 

The only thing I feel really needs to be worked on is the fish-cathing thing and I believe time and some warmer temps will fix that.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

was that you w/ the bronco sunday if so i was the kid w/ the yeller boat


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Yep, good to met ya. Look forward to actually catching fish together sometime.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

same


----------

